# Chest pain primarily when swallowing



## sibokitty (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,
4 days ago I started experiencing chest pain on the right hand side only, under my ribs. The pain is a mild burning that only happens a brief moment AFTER I swallow something, be it liquid, food, or just swallowing normally.

I recently had my second positive test for SIBO, but haven't yet started the rifaximin since the pain started right when I was picking up my prescription!

I haven't really had any acidic symptoms or heartburn in the past, so didn't think this was gerd/reflux, but doing some online research, that seems like a likely explanation. I am going to see my general practitioner early next week, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had similar symptoms, whether it was here, and whether the symptoms resolved or led to ongoing treatment.

I've been following a vegetarian, mostly low fodmap diet, I exercise regularly, and I'm not overweight.

I appreciate any thoughts or advice.


----------

